# I couldn't believe the new business in our little town...pic



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Last week I was driving through our little town and saw a new sign out in front of a house that is a business. It read:

Bill Hill sex change


I was really taken aback that this would come into a small town. I told my older boys and the next time they went through town they read the sign. And then pointed out the apostrophe and the hyphen...







Bill Hill's - exchange


:ROFL: I really do have good eyesight... that apostrophe and hyphen were really little!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I couldn't believe the new business in our little town...*

Oh my...... :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I couldn't believe the new business in our little town...*

:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: I couldn't believe the new business in our little town...*

:ROFL: Cinder where is that sign? I do believe I would of wrecked the car if I drove by that and read it. I do not think that town would let something like that around.

 How funny.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: I couldn't believe the new business in our little town...*

Oh my....... you should take a picture of that & submit it to David Letterman's website for their "advertisement fubar" segments.

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I couldn't believe the new business in our little town...*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: I couldn't believe the new business in our little town...*

Lori - It's in Elizabeth right on 86.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: I couldn't believe the new business in our little town...*

haha You should get a pic of it


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I took a picture when I went through town yesterday. First, I realized that I'd been so focused on the end of the sign that I got the first name wrong... it's Pine Hill, not Bill Hill...

So, is it obvious to you all? Are my eyes just going down hill? Remember, you are reading this as you are driving by.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

You're right it does say that!! Oh dear!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:ROFL: I see it too... :ROFL:


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my word I would have wrecked....


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Maybe?--"PineHill SexExchange"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: My eyesight is just fine and my goodness......I thot it said "sex change" also :shocked:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you sure? For all anybody really knows, that could just be a knot in the wood. :ROFL:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Amos said:


> Are you sure? For all anybody really knows, that could just be a knot in the wood. :ROFL:


Not that I can speak from experience, but I'm pretty sure once you get :shocked: _"the operation"_, :shocked: if it's done properly, it wouldn't easily be mistaken for a knot in the wood.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh goodness... :ROFL: .....They really need to fix their sign! :doh: :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:ROFL: Amos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ......you are right........ it does look like... what you said......Holy cow.... :shocked:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. Cinder I have not been that way for a while, I guess i will have to find a reason to go that way to Denver or Somewhere.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Lori - if you do come by this way, I'd love to have you stop by if it works out for you.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Some body should go in and ask how much they charge.. just to see what they say and make sure :slapfloor:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Amos said:


> Some body should go in and ask how much they charge.. just to see what they say and make sure


You go for it Amos, I'll back you up all the way - while I'm standing out on the street. :ROFL:


----------

